# XML in emergency lighting



## IcantC (Jun 27, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has seen updated LEDs like the xml in any emergency lighting dashlights for cars?


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jul 14, 2011)

Define "emergency lighting dashlights"?


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 14, 2011)

no, not yet. at least i have not seen one,


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 14, 2011)

i think this is what he had in mind
https://www.fleetsafety.com/catalog/Police_Dash_Light.jpg


----------



## IcantC (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry to be clear, either interior lightbars like whelen slimlighter or just the cigarette lighter lights with suction cups.


----------

